# Pensacola International brief report MSyellowfin



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

First let me say that the folks at PBGFC put on one heck of an event! First class and a lot of fun! It was nice to finally meet some of my longtime forum friends.

Crew consisted of my nephew Zack, Barret B, Superchicken (Herb) and his 9 yr old daughter Haley. Short version is we fished the elbow, spur and the line to the south and east of the spur for two days. Line looked great, just very little life on it. We lost a nice waho maybe 50lbs boat side and caught a handful of dolphin but no whoppers.

Seas were nice, crew was great, just not our week for bills. In our area we did not hear but maybe one or two whites caught. Seems the SW was the way to go this weekend.

My hat goes off to Kevin Sluder and the gang at Pensacola for a great event.

Now time to prepare for next weeks Wharf event!

Robert


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Hope next tournament is a winner for you.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

We saw you guys on that line at the tip of the spur. We were in the yellow palmetto. That line popped good for us during the first 90 minutes after sunrise. We got 6 good 15-30 lb dolphin and a bunch of superchickens. We also had a ****** tail walking all over the ocean before he spit the hooks. Fun day!


----------



## Jabbo (May 29, 2012)

*Thanks Pensacola Fishing Club*

Just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work y'all all put into making the billfish tournament a success. Once again thanks. 

The Boys from Mexico Beach Fl
My Turn


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Robert


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

We were trolling off your starboard side on Friday afternoon (white 28' Jupiter). We tried calling you on the radio to see how you were doing but we didn't get a hold of you.

John


----------



## Jabbo (May 29, 2012)

Sorry about that aquahollic. We saw you out there also. Nice ride you have there. We probably have the music going a little to loud. It was a awsome tournament and we will be back next year. Hope to see y'all then. 

Jabbo fishing on My Turn


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

It's not my boat but I'll pass it on. I have a little 22 footer. I fish those same grounds in my boat but that storm would have been horrible in a 22. It was bad enough in the 28. Those seas got big quick.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Any pics if the reel live action Robert?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

One of the small dolphin we caught, this one was caught by Superchicken's (Herb's daughter Haley)









Storm we dodged









Whale we saw


















Sunset south of the spur


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Great going guys


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Robert and nice to finally meet ya'll!!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice report Robert.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great pictures and good report!


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool whale sighting! We were out last Thur-Fri and saw a massive 50-60' object come up on the depth finder around the Elbow about 700' down what appeared to be chasing a large school of particles (squid, krill, shrimp?). It was neat just seeing something on the depth finder that massive, couldn't imagine seeing it on surface!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Enjoyed the tournament and it was nice to put names with faces, Downtime 2, Team Blue Prints, good meeting you guys. After a bout of sea sickness for Haley on Friday she woke up Saturday ready to go! Robert as always we enjoyed it, hate I had to step out on the wharf but their will be many more. Good luck to everyone fishing this weekend and I will see yall at the Labor Day Tournament!
Superchicken aka Herbert


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

What's that saying.... Sometimes you're the bug, and sometimes you're the windshield. 

Next time you'll be the windshield. :thumbup:

Looking at your Signature, maybe you need to change your Screen Name to MS Viking, just to make sure your Mojo isn't off. :whistling:


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

*Meeting*

Hey Robert,

I met you, Tom and Tom, Jr., yesterday at the "Wharf" and I just wanted to say it was my pleasure!  I wish you and your "family crew" the best this weekend and hope you guys *WIN IT ALL!!* By the way, my kids (and I) are in awe of the Viking! What a fishing battle wagon! Be safe, calm seas and we will be praying for you and your family! I figure a little "divine intervention" cannot hurt!!!:thumbup: We will see you at the weigh in on Saturday! FATSTACKS!

Bruce


----------

